
AZ: it's illegal for transgender people to use bathrooms of their preferred sex - jaredonline
http://www.azleg.gov//FormatDocument.asp?inDoc=/legtext/51leg/1r/proposed/h.1432-se-kavanagh.doc.htm&Session_ID=110
======
egypturnash
I am a transwoman who totally passes. My ID says F but my birth certificate
says M.

Now I want to stick said birth certificate into my purse and go to Arizona,
and start pissing in the men's room everywhere I go. Ideally I should find a
transman who nobody would ever read as a lady to hang out with and do the
same.

Also apparently Arizona has such a problem with transpeople casually using the
proper bathroom that this amendment is an EMERGENCY.

~~~
NotUncivil
>I want to stick said birth certificate into my purse and go to Arizona, and
start pissing in the men's room everywhere I go.

If you found a few more dumb gender laws like this to exploit and went around
obeying their letter it could make for good material for a documentary (might
not be the best example but think Religulous).

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _If you found a few more dumb gender laws like this to exploit and went
> around obeying their letter it could make for good material for a
> documentary_

"Road trip!" Maybe a bus!

:]

------
Glyptodon
It's proposed, not passed, no? It's also completely unrelated to the bill it's
amending
([http://www.azleg.gov/DocumentsForBill.asp?Bill_Number=SB1432...](http://www.azleg.gov/DocumentsForBill.asp?Bill_Number=SB1432&Session_ID=110)).

~~~
evandeaubl
Yep, nothing to do with the original bill. Arizona legislators have the
ability to introduce "strike everything" amendments (first sentence of the
amendment identifies this as what it is), which completely discard the text of
an existing bill being considered and replace it with something else. This is
usually done because (I believe) the process of replacing the text doesn't
change where it is in the actual legislative process, allowing controversial
bills to bypass parts of the process, or allowing legislators to reintroduce
bills that were killed by previous votes.

I'm glad I like living in Arizona for plenty of other reasons.

------
hanleybrand
I can't help but think gender-less bathrooms are a better solution.

~~~
hanleybrand
On the other hand - I'm not sure which problem AZ is solving here. Maybe
enough women weren't calling the police saying "there's a man in the
bathroom!"

